# Physical and verbal abuse



## pisces (Apr 25, 2009)

My husband physically and verbaly abused me a month ago.. It was not the first time, it was the fourth and the last. The first time should've been my wake up call but it was this last time. He almost killed me and he left me bruises and scratches. We have been married for 16 years and he has a bad temper but is not till the last 4 years that he has been mistreating me. He has not tried to call me to apologize or to speak with our daughter. 

Why is it that part of me want to get counseling and part of me want to forget about him?


----------



## white_chinaman (Apr 25, 2009)

There must be an obvious reason for his doing this. But if he is keeping distance with you it could mean that he no longer wants to be in marriage with you. 

If he is hitting you, then go and build a new life elsewhere without him. Once he hits you once, he will do it again.


----------

